# Attaching single tubes, no ties.



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol not seeing any thing but probably my devices they dont play well with fourms !


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I like this attachment as well. Been using it and liking it since last year.

The *FIRST* time I saw this attachment method was when I received a very compact *Lance-Pierre Yshoot* poly from Simple-Shot last year for Christmas. Mr Masters introduced this product.







So I have one and a few reserves for cool Ninja friends.

It is a fun and splendid *'no-ties' attachment method*. Very simple for doubles or singles. Most importantly it does not budge*!* The pouch is also cleverly designed for an arrow notch. A super little poly. And a clever attachment idea from France.









You should get one Metro. With all of its cool accessories. You'll like adding it to your massive bb collection.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Poiema said:


> I like this attachment as well. Been using it and liking it since last year.
> 
> The *FIRST* time I saw this attachment method was when I received a very compact *Lance-Pierre Yshoot* poly from Simple-Shot last year for Christmas. Mr Masters introduced this product.
> 
> ...


I actually held one at ECST this year since Nathan had a bunch for sale at his table. I couldn't get a good purchase on it. That's where I saw the pouch attachment as well, but oddly, I saw it on an online review and not in person.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for showing that. It is a process that I could certainly use. Was there any trouble getting the tubes even?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Sweet... I've been dinking around with some tubage, definitely gonna try this..


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Thanx for showing that. It is a process that I could certainly use. Was there any trouble getting the tubes even?


Nope, I mark the centre of the loop with a marker.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Cool! Thanks for thinking of doing a macro version! That was great! So I think you would have needed to attach your tabs first and then do the pouch ends last?

Tom


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

hey eric,

I can't watch the vid at work, so you may have answered this: does the knot want to creep? do you find it slipping at either attachment after 100 shots?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> hey eric,
> 
> I can't watch the vid at work, so you may have answered this: does the knot want to creep? do you find it slipping at either attachment after 100 shots?


I made my first set of this style attachment last week and I've shot it well over 300 times, no movement. Keep in mind I am using 1632, it may change with bigger tubes.



SamuraiSamoht said:


> Cool! Thanks for thinking of doing a macro version! That was great! So I think you would have needed to attach your tabs first and then do the pouch ends last?
> 
> Tom


Exactly. I attached to the tabs first, trimmed to even length, then marked 1" from the end. I use that 1" mark as the 'center' of the loop.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Erik!! very simple method yet effective!!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

More reasons for me to go to tubes over flats. I hate tying on bandsets. LOL.

Does thsi work with larger tubes just as well as smaller tubed? I'd assume so.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Phoul Mouth said:


> More reasons for me to go to tubes over flats. I hate tying on bandsets. LOL.
> 
> Does thsi work with larger tubes just as well as smaller tubed? I'd assume so.


I would imagine, but nothing bigger than 1745.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is my set up today. Shot with it this afternoon and didn't notice any probs at all. 2040’s.


----------



## CrowShot (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for the video. I'll use this when I try tubes


----------

